# Waterproof flooring?



## Critterfan87 (Aug 20, 2019)

What are some waterproof "flooring" options everyone likes? Unfortunately my female bunny is not super good with the litter box, particularly poop and more irritatingly, sometimes pee. So I'd like to put down something water proof for the floor of their pen. I tried a vinyl table cloth first but the male chewed a big hole in it within two days. Was thinking about a tarp next but I'd like to hear more possibilities as well, especially what's worked for chewers and diggers.


----------



## xtinab0920 (Aug 20, 2019)

I use a fabric shower curtain under the whole thing and a twin sheet on top as well as ceramic tiles in a small area because its super hot here in Toronto now. 

My first post woohoo!!


----------



## Elizabella (Aug 20, 2019)

I put vinyl flooring down in Pickles pen. Sometimes you can get remnants at Lowe’s or Home Depot if you only want a small piece. Clean up is super easy!


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 20, 2019)

Yup, linoleum or rolled vinyl flooring is a good option. If you are using it with a pen, be sure the edges go beyond the pen wall or they will chew (& possibly ingest) it. I've used rolled lino just laid down on top of a section of wall-to-wall carpet if I was putting a pen or NIC cage in a carpeted room. 

Elizabella shows a nice, more permanent job. Looks like there might even be silicone in the seam between the 2 x 4 and the vinyl floor?


----------



## Elizabella (Aug 20, 2019)

There is! Keeps hay, poop and any spilled water or urine inside the cage. I wish I had used 2X6 for the side as Pickles STILL manages to get hay outside the cage!


----------



## Critterfan87 (Aug 22, 2019)

Well, here was the initial pen layout and flooring. Being checked out by Pippen the night before Willow arrived. Pippen chewed holes in the table cloth within two days.


----------



## Critterfan87 (Aug 22, 2019)

And this was the next step, several blankets and a pee/water proof "blanket" that I bought when my elderly dog was having incontinence issues. That was when I connected both enclosures and they were getting to know each other. They peed several times outside the litter boxes then. Hopefully that was due to working out the whole bonding thing. Haven't had an accident yet today. Pippen, or someone, chewed a small hole in one of the blankets. He seems to be the chewer and digger.


----------



## Critterfan87 (Aug 22, 2019)

And my cheap tarp arrived today, so much easier to keep tidy! Any bets on how long it will last?
Hopefully the little turd leaves it alone at least until the 1st, because the budget is tapped out! I want to get some vinyl sheet flooring next month though, I think that's a better longer term solution.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 22, 2019)

Yeah, you'll be happier with the lino. You may want to put more sheets/ fleece down on top of the plastic tarp. It will keep them from trying to chew through it.


----------



## Bunny_Mommy (Sep 1, 2019)

Hello, I am looking for something similar for my playpen and bunny crates. I am trying to use a softer surface for them, plus eliminate the use of bedding. I currently use a tarp underneath, newspaper or puppy pads, and bedding. A breeder advised waterproof blankets and obviously, a hand vac for the random poops.

3 / 5 of my bunnies are litter box trained. Thank you.


----------



## Critterfan87 (Sep 2, 2019)

I bought a piece of laminate and will be making a NIC high rise with attached run over the next week, still waiting for some needed supplies to arrive. I bought the second cheapest laminate my home improvement store had, because the cheapest had quite a few bad reviews about it tearing. I'm so far happy with the quality of what I bought.

I'll post updates on my build as I get it going but here is the piece of laminate.

Edited to add, helps if you actually upload the picture.


----------



## Critterfan87 (Sep 2, 2019)

Oh, and someone chewed a hole in the tarp within 3 days but I moved the litter box over it and, knock on wood, they haven't chewed on it since.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 2, 2019)

Critterfan87 said:


> Oh, and someone chewed a hole in the tarp within 3 days but I moved the litter box over it and, knock on wood, they haven't chewed on it since.


Yeah. That's why I suggested covering the tarp with sheets or fleece. 

Laminate looks like a good plan. Remember that the edges are often chewing temptations so be sure to keep the edges beyond the cage or pen walls. 

Here's a photo of an old NIC cage I had with a laminate floor laid on top of my carpet. You can see that the edges are just barely beyond the NIC walls but not so much that the rabbits could get to the edges when out running around either.


----------

